# Happy Black Cat Day!



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Happy Black Cat day to all black cats, and also to all caretakers of small indoor panthers with an abundance of cattitude.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

We used to have 2 beautiful black cats named Marcellus and Lewis. Marcellus looked like a little panther with a beautiful thick, shiny black coat and green eyes. Lewis had a long thick black coat. I had to clip and shave him and he loved it! He would literally lay on his back all stretched out when I clipped his belly fur. 
I think black cats are beautiful!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I think I ended up being two days early - social media misdates strike again! But still wishing black cat appreciators happy black cat day ! 

@Spottytoes - there's something pretty majestic about a black cat with glossy fur. Two sounds splendid. I'd love to see pictures!!!! My girl would eviscerate me I dared try to shave her, but we used to have a cat that would purr when the clippers came out.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

It's been a long time since I've had a solid (or nearly so) black cat. T-Max is a black and white tuxedo. And in case anyone is wondering, yes, she is named after the film made by Kodak.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

OHHH I love this. 

My last beloved creature, who passed the baton to Bennie, was a black cat named Puppy. AKA Panther, Pupalups, Pups. Puppy was actually his nickname, but it quickly became his official moniker. He truly thought he was a dog. 
When I had to say goodbye to him, I knew I needed a dog because no other cat was going to be able to fit in my life the way Puppy did. He was so, so special. (I do love cats who know they're cats, too). 

Even my iPhone categorized him as a dog.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

BennieJets said:


> OHHH I love this.
> 
> My last beloved creature, who passed the baton to Bennie, was a black cat named Puppy. AKA Panther, Pupalups, Pups. Puppy was actually his nickname, but it quickly became his official moniker. He truly thought he was a dog.
> When I had to say goodbye to him, I knew I needed a dog because no other cat was going to be able to fit in my life the way Puppy did. He was so, so special. (I do love cats who know they're cats, too).
> ...


Oh what a handsome cat !!! 

Maybe it's a black cat thing? Ours we also refer to as one of the dogs, and have for ever. When she was younger she used to follow me on hikes, sticking closer than the dogs did and she always wanted to follow us and hang out with us for yard chores. She joined our dog in chasing off a bear and hates other cats. I truly think she believes she is a dog. She still follows me up to the garden, and insists on going outside to watch us leave for our evening walk.


----------



## erickse20 (4 mo ago)

Here's Black Cat (more formally known as Eleena) with her RBF...turns out she wasn't too happy to receive her eye medicine XD
My mother spent three days trying to name her and ended up on the name Eleena ("she who shines out in the darkness"), only for the entire family to refer to her as Black Cat or Baby Kitty. She's definitely a dainty gal, but is willing to take on the clean sheets and the REAL demon of the family, Whiskey Ginger lmao


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

This was my favorite photo of Wilson the puppy being gently schooled by our black cat. Sailor already had "cat respect", but Wilson was still learning.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Well, on this _actual_ black cat day we discovered a mouse has been chewing the oven mitt in the drawer. And the lid from the sesame oil. And the lid from the cocoa powder. Uhh. Plastic shards everywhere.

Black cat is unrepentantly uninterested in this news, and informs us she has been retired for years. Also, I am late making her supper- get on it, human!


----------

